# Samson is so shy!



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

Sorry I've been missing. Life is busy trying to work and take care of a home and spend time with my 2 dogs.

Plus I ended up in the hospital in March and have been diagnosed with Coronary Heart Disease. Not something you expect when you are only in your 40's and have always ate health foods and taken care of yourself.

Okay on to Samson.

We have a doggie daycare/boarding place here in McHenry called “Camp Bow Wow”. Dale and I went to their open house last summer and toured the facility. It’s very clean and the staff are very nice.

My dogs are rarely home more than 3-4 hours on their own. So I have not had a need for a daycare place. And of course with 2 grown sons still living at home, I have not had to board them when going away for a long weekend.

Well, come August we have my oldest son’s wedding in Chicago. We will be staying overnight. So my babies will need to be boarded. I plan to take them to Camp Bow Wow.

Now for a little history some of you may remember. Samson had hip surgery at age 7 months and 10 months. He was a very outgoing, self-confident puppy, which is why I chose him. But after his surgery he became timid around strangers. He has even jumped over a chair to get away from staff at the vets office. He’s never growled or showed aggression, but he is afraid of strangers. 

Camp Bow Wow requires an interview. You bring your dog/s in and they take them into a room without the owner. People come in and out and interact with your dog. Then they bring in a very mellow dog and see how the dogs interact. Then they bring in a bit more high-strung dog and see how your dog reacts. In order for your dog to stay, they have to pass the interview process.

Well, because of Samson’s timidness, I’m worried he won’t pass. I called the owner Saturday and explained my situation and what I would like to do. She was very receptive and so I started Sunday!!!!

What I did was take the pups over to Camp Bow Wow during their “down” time so there was not much going on in the lobby area. I walked the dogs around, giving them treats and letting the employees talk to them and pet them and then I leave. 

I’m going to do this 3-4 times before the interview. Sunday was our first day. The owner was great. Samson was a bit shy, but not terrible. Delilah was all over the lady. Then she asked if she could get her Golden and bring her out to play with Delilah. Well of course I was thrilled. And so was Delilah. Samson smelled and examined, but did not participate in the play. She told me right then and there Delilah will have no problem passing the interview process. 

I’m just so thrilled that they are willing to allow me to do what I need to do in order to make this whole experience positive for Samson. After he passes (hopefully) the interview process, we will take them over for a couple of ½ days of daycare so they associate it with fun….before we actually do the boarding. They will also board them in the same kennel and we can bring their own beds or they provide beds. Samson will want his own and of course, he will want his Molly.

Are you still with me? Sorry for going on and on, but I was just so thrilled at the kindness of this place and how nice they are being at working with me. Oh and my favorite thing….they have camera’s everywhere so you can check on your dogs while they are there.

http://www.campbowwow.com/us/il/mche...5/Default.aspx


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

*2nd visit*

Samson had his 2nd visit today. I took him by himself hoping for a bit different results. He was very excited when we got in the car and very excited when we got there. I let him smell around and we walked around the lobby. Two women were working behind the desk and asked if they could help me. I told them who I was and they both came out from behind the counter to greet Samson. I gave them both a cookie. (Samson is VERY food motivated). Hmmmm….usually! They each tried to give him a cookie. He wouldn’t even take it from one of the ladies and he did take it from the other and backed up quickly and spit it out. LOL Silly boy! I will just keep working with him and hoping to get him over his fear of people…especially people at locations like a vets office. I dropped his leash and let him walk around but he immediately picked up the end of his leash and ran to the door, turned and looked at me and dropped it. His whole body language spoke loud and clear…..”Come on mom, I’m ready to go.” I would call him back to me and he would come and then do it again. Oh and the whole time the ladies were talking to him, he kept trying to hide between my legs.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Poor Samson, I hope the fear thing improves before you have to leave. Do you have some other places that you can go take him to help improve him getting over his fear. 

I will say a prayer for you too.


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

I wonder if there are any members near you who might not mind having an extra (somewhat timid) overnight visitor to their home? Someone who understands why Sampson is the way he is.... Just an idea...If i lived near you, I would definitely to offer to doggy-sit for you


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I'm sure Samson will adjust in time. It sounds like you have a good plan worked out with the daycare and they will work with him to make it a positive experience. Oakly gets a bit like that if we are in a crowd of strangers and sometimes even when he is overtired. When he gets like this he likes to sit in my SUV.


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

We walk them daily and we love to take them where people will ask to pet them. I want them exposed to old, young, little, big, etc. 

I appreciate all the kind words and thoughts. And I am thrilled with how nice the people at this place are being.

I'd love for him to decide he enjoys this. My parents as well as my in-laws are getting older and health beginning to fail. I really need a place where I can drop them off in a hurry if we got a phone call and had to run.

As for members that live near me, not that I'm aware of. Plus...I've got 2 of dogs. That's an awful lot to ask of anyone. Especially when they have their own.

Keep sending positive thoughts please that Samson will find that this place means him no harm and no one is going to be cutting on him.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

It sounds like it's getting better, but here's another idea.

Give some "strangers" a high value treat, like chicken. Leash Samson and walk by them. Have them drop their chicken right in front of him without breaking their stride and without looking at him. Let him learn that strangers sporadically dispense yumminess.

You can also make greetings lower key by training your "strangers" to approach dogs slowly and sideways in order to minimize how big they look. They should also avoid making sustained eye contact, since it can mean a threat in dog language. He's more likely to take a treat from a stranger with less threatening body language.


----------



## S-Dog's Mom (Jan 9, 2009)

TippyKayak-- awesome advice... strangers dispensing sporadic yumminess! Great idea!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

S-Dog's Mom said:


> TippyKayak-- awesome advice... strangers dispensing sporadic yumminess! Great idea!


I'll admit that I got it from watching "It's me or the dog," so I can't take full credit.

It's pretty funny to watch a dog who previously thought strangers were a threat slowly realize that strangers are actually chicken vending machines.

Oh - another body language idea: make sure your "strangers" don't smile and show teeth. I didn't realize how seriously some dogs interpret the showing of teeth until my current puppy. If you lean in with your mouth closed, he wants to snuggle. If you lean in with your teeth showing, even in a smile, he averts his eyes (a sign of deference).


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Once Samson passes the interview (I bet he will!), try to bring them both several times and if you can, once a week or two 1/2 days a week, a few weeks prior to when you board. When you do the daycare bring them in the morning. It's easier on them when they aren't the last dogs to arrive.

At our daycare, we really stress the importance of several visits for shy dogs, so they are more comfortable when they actually do board. Oh, and since your two will be together it will be easier on Samson since he already has a buddy there!

Last night I spent 20 minutes patiently sitting on the ground trying to get a scared Bernese Mtn dog to come to me so I could take her inside. She was so nervous and I felt bad for her (her owners had a family emergency and this was the first time at the daycare). This is a dog who would have greatly benefited from some daycare sessions before she came, but it wasn't possible in her case. I finally succeeded, but I fear the same thing will happen every night she is with us. She's so friendly, just scared.  

And one other thing.....sometimes shy dogs don't eat as well, so if Samson can tolerate canned food, send some a long so they can mix it in. It makes eating a little more tempting!

I hope you're doing okay!


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

BeauShel said:


> Poor Samson, I hope the fear thing improves before you have to leave. Do you have some other places that you can go take him to help improve him getting over his fear.
> 
> I will say a prayer for you too.


I've been taking him in walks where we run into people and other dogs and I practically grab people and ask them to pet him. :

This weekend we also took them to PetSmart and PetCo. I am keeping my eyes open for other places to expose him to people that just love dogs and will make him feel safe and special.


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

tippykayak said:


> It sounds like it's getting better, but here's another idea.
> 
> Give some "strangers" a high value treat, like chicken. Leash Samson and walk by them. Have them drop their chicken right in front of him without breaking their stride and without looking at him. Let him learn that strangers sporadically dispense yumminess.
> 
> You can also make greetings lower key by training your "strangers" to approach dogs slowly and sideways in order to minimize how big they look. They should also avoid making sustained eye contact, since it can mean a threat in dog language. He's more likely to take a treat from a stranger with less threatening body language.


I love this idea. Thank you for sharing. And yes, I have seen Victoria do this but had forgotten about it.


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

Merlins mom said:


> Once Samson passes the interview (I bet he will!), try to bring them both several times and if you can, once a week or two 1/2 days a week, a few weeks prior to when you board. When you do the daycare bring them in the morning. It's easier on them when they aren't the last dogs to arrive.
> 
> At our daycare, we really stress the importance of several visits for shy dogs, so they are more comfortable when they actually do board. Oh, and since your two will be together it will be easier on Samson since he already has a buddy there!
> 
> ...


Taking them to 1/2 day daycare a few times is definitely part of my plan.

The canned is not so good for Samson. He easily get's loose stools.


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

New update...

I took the 2 pups for the 3rd visit. 

Delilah wasn't even phased. She acted as though she owned the place. "Oh, this place again. Yeah. Been here before. No biggie."

Samson actually whined as we pulled into the parking lot. It was his "I'm very excited to be here" whine. So very good. Also when one of the ladies called him, he walked over to him. She squeaked a toy at him and he was very tempted to take it, but not quite there YET.

I really think I will cut up some hotdog and take them with me next time and ask the ladies to walk by and drop them. Then offer them to him by hand. He's NOT that shy. I can't imagine he wouldn't take them.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

norabrown said:


> I really think I will cut up some hotdog and take them with me next time and ask the ladies to walk by and drop them. Then offer them to him by hand. He's NOT that shy. I can't imagine he wouldn't take them.


I bet he will, especially if they approach him in a really safe way and he feels he has enough control of the situation. If he seems nervous about taking it, have them show it and then pull back a little. Our natural body language is to push it closer and closer to the nose, but it can feel safer to the dog and excite his instincts if he sees the food and it moves away slowly.


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

Yesterday was our 4th visit. I asked Samson if he wanted to go to Camp Bow Wow and he got very excited and ran over to his leash. We got in the car with much whining and whimpering and off we went.

As we walked in the door, they were greeted by name. (That made me feel great).

I had brought a bag of hot dogs which I immediately handed out to staff. So as Samson and Delilah wandered around the lobby area, they were constantly being given little hot dog pieces.

It was a short visit, but I think Samson is ready. So tomorrow morning we will do the interview process and then they will stay till 3:00. I don't know what I will do all afternoon without them. 

Thanks for all your support. I did post the link for the web cam on the main page if you are interested in watching today. I'll be glued to the camera myself.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Hooray! Good luck, Samson!


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

tippykayak said:


> Hooray! Good luck, Samson!


I checked it out in the main section. We are home and they did fine, but at times I wanted to run and get them.


----------

